# Laminated Pen Blanks



## Ron in Drums PA

Making laminated pens similar to the ones we see here on IAP is very simple. For those who donâ€™t know how itâ€™s done here is a quick method to help get you started.

Supplies:
Pen blanks
Veneer
White Glue
Paper
Pencil
Cauls
Wax paper

Tools:
Scroll Saw
2-3 Clamps

Staring off:
On a sheet of paper draw a rectangle the size and shape of your pen blank. Tracing the blank makes this easy. Now draw a pleasing curve inside the box. Itâ€™s best not to make to tight of a curve until you are familiar with this process. A simple S curve is a good starter.  With a pair if scissors cut along the curved line. This will be your template.

Transfer the image using your template onto the pen blank with a pencil. 

Scroll saw:
Not surprisingly working with curves is easier than using straight lines. No matter how you cut the blank, you will always get a matching pair. Besides, itâ€™s simpler to cut a curvy line than a perfectly straight line on a scroll saw. The best blade to use will be the one that gives you the smoothest finished surface.

Veneer:
Cut a few strips of veneer a little longer then the size of your pen blanks. Be creative here, mix and match contrasting woods for a pleasing effect.

Cauls:  
Cauls are just wood blanks that are used to help evenly apply pressure during a clamp up. If your pen blank is 3/4" x 3/4" x 5", make your cauls at least 3/4" x 2" (wider the better) x 6". The narrower your cauls are the more clamps you will need to use.

Dry run:
Gather your clamps, pen blanks, veneer, cauls and wax paper. Sandwich your materials in this order:

	Caul
	Wax paper (used to prevent the caul from becoming part of your pen blank)
	One half of your pen blank
	Veneers
	Second half of your pen blank
	Wax paper
	Caul

A quick note here, some veneers will crack if the curve is too tight. Soaking the veneer in water before glue up will help in most cases.

Glue up:
I like using white glue (elmers)  because it stays open longer than yellow glue. Next, apply glue to all mating surfaces. If you miss any surface, you may have a void in your blank. Once all surfaces have glue, arrange the blanks and veneer in the predetermined order and clamp. You need to work quickly because you want to finish clamping before the glue starts to set. 

When clamping you donâ€™t need herculean pressure, just even pressure. Too much pressure is as bad, if not worse than to little pressure, you donâ€™t want to squeeze all the glue out. Also, too much glue can be as bad as to little glue. With practice you will learn to use the right amount of glue and clamp pressure.

Let sit over night to dry.

The next day unclamp your blank and clean up any glue than has squeezed out. Rotate the blank so the edge of the blank that does not show the laminations is facing up. Now start all over again marking your blank with your template and so on until you have completed all the steps a second time.

There you go, hope this helps you get started! Enjoy!


----------



## ctEaglesc

Great!
I'd love to see a finished pen.


----------



## woodscavenger

Fine!  Make me go buy veneer!  Thanks.[V]


----------



## alamocdc

Shane, you can cut your own. [] Since you only need small pieces, you can use your TS or BS to cut the "veneers". Of course, it you use a BS, you'll also need a drum (thickness) sander. [xx(]


----------



## ctEaglesc

The blank should be finished long before now, how's the pen coming?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Actually I'm writting an article on how to make a pen like your ARBEZ this time along with photos.

Would you care to supply some input?


----------



## ctEaglesc

Should be a winner based on previous work.Anything original in the works or do you just copy?
Edit in.
I got the concept from a <b>picture</b> RPM posted and stated so in one of my posts,
I don't know if he was the first to do this but in my album there is a picture of the first pen I made using this method acknowledging RPM with thanks.
The original concept had much larger inlays.


----------



## timdaleiden

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Should be a winner based on previous work.Anything original in the works or do you just copy?



 [V]Will it never end?[V]


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> [V]Will it never end?[V]



At this rate, I am afraid it won't. [V]


----------



## Old Griz

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> [V]Will it never end?[V]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this rate, I am afraid it won't. [V]
Click to expand...


At the risk of being accused of supporting Eagle and agreeing with him [][]
I have to say that if he does not want to share his system for making laminations that is his business.... He has developed a system for producing finely laminated pen blanks that I doubt I could do.. 
Personally I will share whatever meager knowledge I have of pen turning with anyone dumb enough to listen to me... but that is just the way I do things... 
Eagle has made a lot of us think "outside the box" and that is a good thing... we all need to do that or we become stagnent... there are a lot of other turners here that have done the same... not all have shared how they do things.. or maybe at best they gave us "hints" that made us think about how we might go about doing something.. 
I am working on something that is a combination of a bunch of "hints and ideas" that I gleaned from others here on the site.. will it work, I sure hope so... will it be perfect, I also hope so but doubt it.. the first iteration of a concept rarely is.

Eagle and I have had our problems... that is a well known fact.. but I know I respect his talents and his ability to produce new and exciting pieces.  Am I ticked off that he won't tell me how to do it.. NO.. I like to think that I am smart enough to figure it out given the time and proper tools.  I also would like to think that if I did figure it out and posted an Eagle Clone Pen, he would tell me what I did right and/or wrong... and I could also accept that.

Nuff Said.. I am now getting off the soap box.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Should be a winner based on previous work.



Thank you for the compliment Eagle.

Actually "your" techniques have been around for decades, probably longer, nothing really new here. 

The technique for laminated pens is the same that I have used to make laminated frames in clocks. http://tinyurl.com/992t9

The technique I'm using to make the Arbez pen is the same that I've used to make accented corners in jewelry boxes.  http://tinyurl.com/9au27

The technique you used for your stained glass pen is the same technique used in the book "Laminated Design in wood"  http://tinyurl.com/b7vy8. I purchased this book back in 1998 when it only cost $19.00. While I marvel at the work in this book, I have only tried the vary basic steps to make inlays for jewelry boxes.

I came across articles on how to do these techniques at least 20 years ago when I started woodworking. Just like you, I copied the technique, not the wood project and applied them in my own way.

So here you are accusing me of copying work that you have admitted that you copied yourself.


> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />I got the concept from a <b>picture</b> RPM posted and stated so in one of my posts,



Your own words:


> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> I will not rob you of the elation I feel when I make something neat and I figured it out how to do it myself.
> I believe that's referred to as "pride in accomplishment"



I feel "pride in accomplishment", but you seem to take pride in squashing that pride. The difference between you and me is I take pride in sharing what I know.


----------



## ctEaglesc

Ron-
They are all woodworking concepts and techniques that have been around I agree.
Put them in a piece of wood that is 5& 1/2 inches by 3/4 " square and count your fingers before you start and when you are done.
This is all done on a tablesaw and scroll or bandsaw.
Still waiting to see your pen similar to mine and all the rest of your "innovative" ideas when you get one.


----------



## jeff

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> Ron, you obviously have a problem with Eagle and are taking great joy in pulling his chain... it is a very immature attitude that is becoming annoying due to the fact that we all see it...


Call me dumb, but I don't see it. The first post in this topic is Ron explaining how to glue up a laminate. I don't see Eagle mentioned at all. I DO see Eagle throwing his usual "oh yeah, prove it" bait into the topic. 

I agree, Eagle provides lots of inspiration with his photos, and his work is obviously first class. What I could really live without is the constant reminder that if you want to be as good as Eagle, you have to figure it out for yourself. 

This site is about sharing knowledge. If you don't want to, that's fine, but don't hold it over our heads.


----------



## ilikewood

"There is nothing new under the sun"  Quote by King Solomon (Bible text)[]


----------



## Dario

It takes 2 to Tango...and the way I see it, both are doing the "dance".  

I actually got an email re: this and the scenarios are not pretty but very realistic.

I agree with Tom in that Eagle only have to share what he wants.  I also agree with Jeff about the baiting.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />Call me dumb, but I don't see it.




With all due respect Jeff. If you don't see it then I suggest that you are in the minority. If you read Ron's second reply it should become more clear.



> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> What I could really live without is the constant reminder that if you want to be as good as Eagle, you have to figure it out for yourself.



I cannot recall him ever saying his work was better than everyone else, nor did he ever say his work was better than anyone else, however he has said it is different.


Eagle is my friend and I'm proud to say so. He may be difficult to understand, figure out, get along with, or whatever you choose to say. I don't have any difficulty getting along with him. I agree with him on many things and I also disagree with him on still more things. I have disagreed with him both publicly and privately and at the end of the day we each speak our minds and if we cannot agree, or come to a compromise, then we just disagree and move on.

I have made a denim pen because Eagle gave me a pointer and when I displayed to him that I tried and was at a sticking point and he pointed me in a direction that helped me to find the way. I know he has also done this for others.


----------



## Darley

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />"There is nothing new under the sun"  Quote by King Solomon (Bible text)[]



Correct.........then Albert Einstein say " nothing is created, every things is transformed"


----------



## rtjw

I posted this on another topic but I thought it would go good here also. 

I for one love looking at Eagles pens and would never think I could do better than him. But along the same line, I am glad Eagle has never thought that he was better than me. That is one of the things I enjoy about Eagle is the different things he does with his pens. He wants to be different in the way his pens are made and I respect that. I have gotten to talk to Eagle on the phone several times over the last month or so about antlers and corn cobs and politics and people and anything in between. It is always a great conversation, just as it has been with Old Griz, Nils, Anthony, Penpauli, Pastorbill, etc. I enjoy this forum immensely and have learned lots from the members. I appreciate the support in hard times and the good times. I wish that the bickering would stop though. I feel some members try to post topics that try to get things stirred up. 

I have heard something about a GUMP button, I still have not found it on the computer, is there a how to tutorial about it somewhere?


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> Ron, you obviously have a problem with Eagle and are taking great joy in pulling his chain... it is a very immature attitude that is becoming annoying due to the fact that we all see it...
> 
> 
> 
> Call me dumb, but I don't see it. The first post in this topic is Ron explaining how to glue up a laminate. I don't see Eagle mentioned at all. I DO see Eagle throwing his usual "oh yeah, prove it" bait into the topic.
> 
> I agree, Eagle provides lots of inspiration with his photos, and his work is obviously first class. What I could really live without is the constant reminder that if you want to be as good as Eagle, you have to figure it out for yourself.
> 
> This site is about sharing knowledge. If you don't want to, that's fine, but don't hold it over our heads.
Click to expand...


Jeff,

I would like to respectfully disagree with your assessment of Ron's post.  Given that Eagle has posted his laminated pens, and Frank has posted pictures of Eagle's blanks, the timing of Ron's post is suspect.  Then, his starting line ("Making laminated pens similar to the ones we see here on IAP is very simple.")to my eyes can only be seen as a shot at Eagle.

I firmly believe that this forum needs "an Eagle."  I have talked/listened to Eagle on the phone several times over the last couple of months.  He is a Pandora's Box of ideas.  I only wish I could record the conversations and have them transcribed so that I could recall some of his insights.  Can Eagle be a pain sometimes?  Hell, Yes!  Has Eagle ever said that he was better or his pens better than anyone else's on the forum?  I would have to say no to this question.  Eagle proudly proclaims in word and deed that his pens are different.  As a B2B turner, yes his pens are different than mine.  Better?, I don't think you will find Eagle making that statement. When Eagle posts his laminations, I am not inspired to emulate them for they are not "my thing."  I do not feel that he owes me an explanation of how he does it, although he has given me several cryptic hints that I have chosen to apply to simpler project that appeal to my more pedestrian taste.  

What I question here and have questioned in other places on the site is the need for personal differences to lead to posts that are only intended to start/continue discord.  I would prefer to learn from Eagle, Ron, Griz, and countless others on this site rather than maneuver around the "cow pie" posts.  Try a little application of the Golden Rule before you hit the "Post New Reply" button.

As always, my opinions, and mine alone.


----------



## timdaleiden

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> I would like to respectfully disagree with your assessment of Ron's post.  Given that Eagle has posted his laminated pens, and Frank has posted pictures of Eagle's blanks, the timing of Ron's post is suspect.  Then, his starting line ("Making laminated pens similar to the ones we see here on IAP is very simple.")to my eyes can only be seen as a shot at Eagle.



 William, 

 Have you ever considered that maybe Ron was just trying to help other penturners who may want to try something that they have recently seen?

 How is that a shot at anybody?


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_<br />...I firmly believe that this forum needs "an Eagle."  ...He is a Pandora's Box of ideas....



"...Pandora was expecting to be able to look and see who or what had called her. Instead the creatures of the box flew out in a torrent. Round her head and body they flew quickly stopping only long enough to bite and sting. Each of them were hateful spiteful creatures. She tried to shut the lid to stop their rush for freedom but they had escaped. After they tortured her for long moments they flew off to seek Epimetheus. What had she done..."


----------



## ldimick

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> I would like to respectfully disagree with your assessment of Ron's post.  Given that Eagle has posted his laminated pens, and Frank has posted pictures of Eagle's blanks, the timing of Ron's post is suspect.  Then, his starting line ("Making laminated pens similar to the ones we see here on IAP is very simple.")to my eyes can only be seen as a shot at Eagle.



William,

This thread was started because Eagle showed a pen that he made that had lamination in it. Someone asked him how he did it and he gave an answer that I, and apparently others, saw as being smug and self-righteous.

The first posting in this thread was an attempt to share common knowledge thet Eagle did not want to impart. Whether or not it was because of conceit, laziness or whatever, that was Eagles decision.

Rather than rag on Eagle about his motives let me just post part of a note from Jeff "Scott Greaves and I created penturners.org as a place for penturners to share information, display their work, socialize with like-minded friends, and come together to educate each other and further the craft. " http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4653


----------



## timdaleiden

Nicely stated Lynn.


----------



## Thumbs

William, do you mean that since eagle posted a pen with laminations that nobody else dare even talk about the method or attempt to do it?  That anyone else daring to share the "secrets" of pen making is an automatic challenge to you or eagle?

Snide asides and lectures on "motives," "manners," and the "Golden Rule" do not seem to be lessening the air of discord.  It, rather, seems to promote it, doesn't it?


----------



## wdcav1952

Lynn,

Given the discord between Ron and Eagle, and the timing of the post, I choose to stand by my opinion.

"This thread was started because Eagle showed a pen that he made that had lamination in it. Someone asked him how he did it and he gave an answer that I, and apparently others, saw as being smug and self-righteous.

The first posting in this thread was an attempt to share common knowledge thet Eagle did not want to impart. Whether or not it was because of conceit, laziness or whatever, that was Eagles decision.

Rather than rag on Eagle about his motives" - Sorry, I think you stopped a little late on this noble idea.

Tim,

I think you would admit that there are those who take shots at Eagle because of ill feelings toward him.

Randy,

Ouch! [:I]  You got me on that one.  Let me look up the term Freudian slip before I try future literary references!

Bob,

http://www.rhlschool.com/reading.htm

To All,

I come neither bury nor praise Eagle.  He is a lightning rod for controversy.  My point, which perhaps was made poorly, was that personal attacks from anyone detract from the overall good done by this forum.  I feel that those who attacked the PMG and their decision Ron's pen were wrong.  I feel Eagle could express himself with more prudence on the site.  I strongly feel that some critiques on the site are motivated by the personal feelings of the poster rather than an honest critique of the pen itself.  I believe that Eagle can be an irritant at times.  Whether you choose to scratch that irritant into an open wound, or treat it like the lowly oyster and make a pearl is up to you.

As always, my opinion and mine alone.


----------



## Thumbs

William, You cut me to the quick!  Was that supposed to be clever or another snide attempt at humor at someone else's expense?  You are very, well not so very, good at that!  Snide, yes!  Clever, no........  Sorry.  And yes, you asked for it very much.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by ldimick_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> I would like to respectfully disagree with your assessment of Ron's post.  Given that Eagle has posted his laminated pens, and Frank has posted pictures of Eagle's blanks, the timing of Ron's post is suspect.  Then, his starting line ("Making laminated pens similar to the ones we see here on IAP is very simple.")to my eyes can only be seen as a shot at Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William,
> 
> This thread was started because Eagle showed a pen that he made that had lamination in it. Someone asked him how he did it and he gave an answer that I, and apparently others, saw as being smug and self-righteous.
Click to expand...


I am not sure exactly which "smug and self righteous "
post you are referring to.
At the risk of bringing up a sore spot would you please direct me either here in this post or in a p.m.  the post which you are referring to?
I'd appreciate it.
Based on Jeff's, yours and others comments you should have enough to choose from. 

(edit in 9:36 a.m.)
The previous request goes out to<b> ALL </b>forum members not just the poster I have quoted.
If you believe a reply will drag this post out I welcome replies sent through my e-mail.
Thanks
"smugly and selfrighteously yours"[^]
Eagle


----------



## Doghouse

Enough is enough! This is no longer about making a pen blank.  Do you like this site?  Stop the bickering!


----------



## Thumbs

John, You're right!  I apologize to one and all.........

Can you abreviate this thread and cut off everything beyond Ron's initial post or lock it at that point. Or is our bull headed stupidity going to be on display for all time?  Or let us start it all over again?  Do overs, as they say?  Ok, let Ron copy out his post and repost it, kill this one, and see if we can keep our mouths shut on the second go around. FWIW.....


----------



## jeff

No do-overs. Ron has already requested that his account be deleted.  
You'll see it's locked in preparation for that. Sorry to see anyone go.

I don't see any reason to sweep "bull-headed stupidity" under the rug.


----------



## Thumbs

I am truly sorry to hear that, Jeff.  And I personally apologize both to you and him for my part in this. I wish I had kept my big mouth shut.........


----------



## Fangar

A "Teacher" is not always a "Teller".

Fangar


----------



## its_virgil

Nor could I, but I haven't tried because laminations are not a favorite of mine. Share or not share. I do, others do. Eagle has the right to share or not to share and so do the rest of us. But why must he belitle and badger others. It isn't right and doesn't belong here. I for one am tired of it, but I have no more authority to stop it than the rest of the members. Maybe I am the only one who is disturbed by it. I will bet NOT.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> At the risk of being accused of supporting Eagle and agreeing with him [][]
> I have to say that if he does not want to share his system for making laminations that is his business.... He has developed a system for producing finely laminated pen blanks that I doubt I could do..


----------



## ctEaglesc

Don-
 I expected more from someone of your knowledge and integrity.


----------



## its_virgil

Eagle,
Sorry to dissappoint you. You do some great work...very innovative, creative, immaginative and very well done. It's just your attitude...or, maybe it's mine. I hope we can continue our "mutual admiration society" with regards to our pen making...I do like what you do...bullets and lams.
Do a good turn daily!
Don





> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Don-
> I expected more from someone of your knowledge and integrity.


----------



## ctEaglesc

Well Don since you dragged the subject up I would like to take this opportunity in forme those who have made false accusations about my posts that no one has sent me any e-mails with examples.
LDimmick comes to mind for one.


----------



## timdaleiden

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Well Don since you dragged the subject up I would like to take this opportunity in forme those who have made false accusations about my posts that no one has sent me any e-mails with examples.
> LDimmick comes to mind for one.



 I think your challenge kinda' caught people off-guard. Not because we can't find examples of smug posts, but because if you don't see some of your comments that way, there is little any of us could do to convince you. 

 Anyway, try reading this thread, and imagine your posts were written by me, or someone else. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8572&SearchTerms=bullet

 Now I have given an example. I do not want to be drawn into another pointless arguement. I am not trying to start one either. I am just trying to clarify, or explain, why some comments were made. 

 (pay particular attention to your second post in the thread)


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by timdaleiden_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Well Don since you dragged the subject up I would like to take this opportunity in forme those who have made false accusations about my posts that no one has sent me any e-mails with examples.
> LDimmick comes to mind for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your challenge kinda' caught people off-guard. Not because we can't find examples of smug posts, but because if you don't see some of your comments that way, there is little any of us could do to convince you.
> 
> Anyway, try reading this thread, and imagine your posts were written by me, or someone else.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8572&SearchTerms=bullet
> 
> Now I have given an example. I do not want to be drawn into another pointless arguement. I am not trying to start one either. I am just trying to clarify, or explain, why some comments were made.
> 
> (pay particular attention to your second post in the thread)
Click to expand...

Tim-
Not much  of a spectcular example.
You opinion is about as valued as a bag of sand in Saudi aArabia.
*Click*(Where's a gump button when you need one.?)


----------



## arjudy

Just like a fish, no one has to take the 'bait'.


----------



## its_virgil

Eagle,
Your last post to Tim proves my point, although you will not think so. That is why this is so futile. Nothing will be proof to you, as Tim mentioned. But, your last post is the epotime of smugness and belittlement. Game, set, and match.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



edited for spelling corretion


----------



## Randy_

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Don-I expected more from someone of your knowledge and integrity.



Don's response was "EXACTLY" what one would expect from a person with a high level of knowledge and integrity.  What more could any reasonable person desire??


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Eagle

Why do you enjoy bullying and baiting people? Does it make you feel good?
Why noy just go turn a pen instead.


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Eagle
> 
> Why do you enjoy bullying and baiting people? Does it make you feel good?
> Why noy just go turn a pen instead.



Since this thread  has been drug up and you made this last post I was thinking about the same thing for you.
Are you running out of innovative ideas to explain?


----------



## ctEaglesc

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Eagle
> 
> Why do you enjoy bullying and baiting people? Does it make you feel good?
> Why noy just go turn a pen instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this thread  has been drug up and you made this last post I was thinking about the same thing for you.
> Are you running out of innovative ideas to explain?
Click to expand...

edit in
I meant OTHER PEOPLES ideas


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> Are you running out of innovative ideas to explain?
> 
> 
> 
> edit in
> I meant OTHER PEOPLES ideas
Click to expand...


Are you saying the ideas you copied from elsewhere are now only yours to use and no one else even should dare to try to use them or even explain to others how to accomplish your earthly designs?

 Have your reached such a lofty level that you consider yourself above everyone else and that no one should even question your motives for fear of your wrath?


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge

About 40 years ago I worked for an old time gunsmith. Old time meaning he didn't buy parts to fix rifles, pistols and shotguns.  He made each part no matter what it was for.  Didn't matter if it was a presentation grade Parker or a J. C. Higgins single barrel 16 ga. shot gun.  Spring, screw, firing pin, stock or what ever else you could find broken on a weapon.

At any rate he specialized in muzzle loading rifles since they were the gun of choice in his youth.  He was in excess of 80 years old in the 1960's.

There was a technique for making a 48" long ramrod for a muzzle loader that had a twisted stripe pattern in it, used hickory for the light color and walnut or cherry for the dark color.  And on top of that the twist could be made so it accelerated towards one end.  The technique had been around for about 150 years and was originally done with hand tools.  A ramrod is usually something between 5/16" and 3/8" in diameter.  They were a work of art and usually only put on the rifle or shotgun for display, not for everyday use in loading the weapon.  This kind of work, as has been said, has been around for a looooonnngggg time.


----------

